# Behind the MAC addict......



## Girl about town (Jun 11, 2008)

What are you really all like?, what kind of things do you like? How would you describe your style? Just interested toknow a bit about you all!! i know we have read profiles etc but thought this would be nice!!

Im Laura im 27 i have a 4 year old son, i am engaged to be married to my sexy fireman lol, I work as a nurse. 
I am obsessed with all make up mostly MAC , i have a borderline shopping addiction.
I love music Festivals, Indie music, The mighty boosh and noel fielding, reading, going to the gym, Mini cars (almost as much as mac).I love girly nights out with my friends also.
I would describe my style as Retro girly, i love shift dresses, skirts with boots and hardly ever wear trousers xx


----------



## JustDivine (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm almost 22, (5 days), I am a student but right now I am doing an internship in Brussels, Belgium. Im in Law and European policy issues, but I also have a job as a freelance beauty journalist. 

I got into beauty when I got a job in the beauty dept of a major department store.....freebies, product training, discount and surrounded by makeup...that's where it started really! Im fortunate to have landed a writing job with a magazine cos I now get paid for what I love. I love making myself look good, and pampering myself. I like to empower others to look their best too!

My style is glamour and sophistication...well not always! I'm prim and like to be proper, I like to stand out (sometimes) but just go out looking and feeling my best, cos then I feel so confident. I love designer bags, shoes and trying to round out my jewellery and accesory collection. I love anything in pink and really girly cute-sy stuff! I unfortunately have expensive (well I like to say "refined") taste! I love luxurious experiences and indulging and having the best....my best so far was Dubai last summer for my 21st. Now that was just divine!


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm Lucy, I'm 19 (20 in July) I'm a Psychology student but I really don't like it as a subject, can't wait to finish my degree next year. I wish I'd thought about it I should have taken a beauty course at college. I don't know what to do once I'm finished at uni, but would love to become a makeup artist eventually. 

I love makeup (Well obviously!) clothes, I'm really into maxi dresses at the moment. I bought two last week. I wouldn't really know how to describe my style, very girly I suppose. I always seem to pick the most expensive things. I love reading chick lits, I'm currently reading Marian Keyes This Charming man. 

Don't know what else to say


----------



## eskiepeskie (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm Sharon, and I'm 27.  I'm from Glasgow too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I work as a computer programmer and my makeup is what gets me up in the morning! (Sometimes I even wake up before my alarm goes off and I get up early because I am excited to do my makeup - how sad is that?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

My boyfriend lives in Birmingham, so we only get to see each other on weekends.  He is addicted to comics the same way I am addicted to MAC so we are quite good at understanding our respective addictions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love music, I play the saxophone.  I am a real computer games geek - play World of Warcraft, Guitar Hero, Rock Band, you name it, I will probably have played it! 

My own personal style is pretty casual, I'm a jeans and t-shirt girl, but enjoy getting glammed up!


----------



## JesseVanity (Jun 11, 2008)

.....


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 11, 2008)

wow you look amazing in your photos jessevanity!! you could be a model x


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 11, 2008)

well my name is Rebecca but everyone calls me Becky or Bex, im 18 (ill be 19 december 31st), ive been with my boyfriend for almost 2 year which is amazing! we met in a nightclub in town and he lives around the corner from me which is handy.
I live in a small town called Hartlepool which is close to Newcastle-ish and i live with my mum.
When i left school i did Travel & Tourism at college but left after 3 month because it wasn't for me... then i was gonna do beauty therapy last september, i went to the intro day but all of the girls on the course were proper chavvy common girls and i don't like gettin involved with people like that so i never went back.
I applied for MAC in about february and passed the phone interview but never heard anything back... then i decided i don't think i'd be good for the job as i haven't had much experience so i'm gonna be doing an office job this september which is pretty good pay but i have to go to college once a week doing admin/business which im looking forward too.
In the future i would love to work for MAC though but i feel i need to have a few years experience first like freelancing etc.  I also wanna be a glamour model as some of you know but i'm not sure when i'm gonna start because i wanna have a 'proper' job first.

Apart from makeup i love driving (still havent got my car yet but will in a few month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) travelling to different countires, going clubbing (i love dancing but hate alcohol even though i still drink it lol), im obsessed with the girls of the playboy mansion and katie price is my idol.
I collect handbags, shoes, jewelry and playboy things.

my current fave fashion atm is probably summery dresses, platform shoes, marc jacobs & chloe bags, huge necklaces, rings, big hair and designer sunglasses.
I have recently found out who my true friends are and my life has been so much easier.. just feels like ive had a huge weight been pulled off my shoulders and im glad i don't have to deal with backstabbing and crap like that no more.
I watch hollyoaks religiously every weekend with my boyfriend (hollyoaks omnibus) it's just sooo addictive!

The music im into is mostly R&B, dance and stuff like that.. mostly stuff i can dance too and i love comedy movies aswell as some action and most girl/romance movies


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey everyone, My names Teri and Iam 18 years old, 19 on December the 8th. Also on December the 8th Iam going to Egypt I cant wait Iam really into the history of Egypt.

Ive recently just ended a 3 year relationship, It is hard sometimes but I have to get on with it so Iam Young Free and Single 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Iam at college doing make-up artistry but I was due to go to univeristy next year to do Forensic Science. Yeah I know weird but no matter how much I love science it just wasnt for me and I also work part time in Primark I hate it but it pays for my mac.

My style is mostly Skinny jeans pumps and casual t-shirts. Iam really into ripped jeans at the moment, My fav shops are Topshop and Urban Outfitters. But I loveeee getting glamed up but I just cant wear really high heels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They kill me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Iam 5ft 8 so its not really that bad.

Iam still taking driving lessons but I have booked my test and I should be getting my car soon which is a renualt clio.


----------



## QueenEmB (Jun 11, 2008)

My name is Emma. I'm 28 and I'm a Marketing Manager for one of the big banks. I live in Bristol and I've been with my boyfriend for nearly 8 years now.

We are currently doing out flat up but we both hate DIY so it's taking a long time! When it's done it will be heavenly.

I love MAC but have only been big time into it since the beginning of this year. I had quite a lot of MAC stuff before then but it was the Fafi collection that got me hooked on following collections and posting/browsing on here because i love Fafi - I'm hoping to get a big signed Fafi print for my newly decorated bedroom and I got a pair of limited edition Adidas Fafi trainers for my birthday they are pink and amazing!

I'm really into music - minimal techno and house are what I go partying to but I listen to all sorts in the gym on my ipod. I love going all over Europe to clubs, festivals and parties with my friends.

My style is very girly but also slightly tomboy - I've got platinum blonde hair and I love bright pink lipsticks, glitter and liquid liner but I love trainers and leggings. I also adore skyscraper heels!


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 11, 2008)

Heyy my names Carly, Im 18yrs old..19 on the 4th Aug. I live in Birmingham.

I started college in 2005 where I studied 1st Diploma In Travel&Tourism then I decided to stay on another year after that to study Airline Cabin Crew and finished in July last year. So I'd like to become Cabin Crew in the near future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't work atm but recently left ASDA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 few months ago and spend most of my days searching/applying for jobs.

Finished a 2yr relationship last year and still happily single 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I absolutely love fashion, plays a big part in my life; I love bags..balenciaga, chanel etc. And of course love make-up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love going clubbing/shopping on the weekend.

My style is skinny jeans, vest tops, heels, tees etc


----------



## Susanne (Jun 11, 2008)

I am Susanne (as you know), I am 27 years old and I am a teacher for mentally handicapped children.
I left my ex-boyfriend after seven years at the beginning of 2007. I am living on my own now but have a wonderful new relationship!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love cats, reading books, going shopping and meet my girls.
I watch many TV series (Desperate Housewives, Grey's Anatomy, Private Practice, Gilmore Girls, SATC, Crossing Jordan, CSI NY, Criminal Intent...) if I have the time.

I am 5'4'' small. As a teacher I usually wear jeans with tapered shirts and a neutral makeup. 
In my freetime I have a classic-elegant or a stylish look with a bright makeup.


----------



## angi (Jun 11, 2008)

My name is Angi (obviously), short for Angela. I'm 24, and I've had a bit of a love affair with MAC (particularly pigments) for about 5 years. I currently live with my boyfriend of four years in Loughborough, although we are in the process of moving. 

I graduated with a psychology degree last year, and will be starting work with the NHS graduate scheme in September, which is lucky, as it was the only graduate job that I applied for. 

My main interests are MAC, my two pet rats, reading, and watching as much trashy tv as possible! I've had my driving licence for three years, but have only driven about four times as I'm scared of driving (I'm working on it though!). 

My style is quite casual, I'm generally a vest top/ cardi and jeans kind of girl, but I like retro glam, and try to throw this sort of twist on as many of my outfits as possible.  

I'm quite quiet, and I don't make friends easily, but when I do I make sure that my friends know they can rely on me!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm Jessie, I just turned 22 and I am currently in school to become an elementary school teacher.  I also work full time for corporate, taking corporate calls and escalations.  I was originally going to school for Criminology and Psychology, but changed my mind as I don't want to be in school forever and I'm a little crazy lol.  I really wanted to get into sex therapy, but maybe in another life!  I think teaching is what I am really meant to do-I adore kids and have always dreamed of becomming a teacher, the money thing always discouraged me though.  I live with my boyfriend of 3 years and right now I'm trying to figure out what the best thing for me is.  I'm in love, but there are certain disconnects that can be blows to the heart.  We have 2 dogs now who are my life outside of everything else...a Mastiff/Lab mix, Bella, and an English Bulldog, Brutus (I call him big boy!).  We found him and his owners never called back or responded, so we kept him.  

I love my family and my friends more than anything and I have met some of the most amazing people!  Even here, on Specktra-you ladies are special to me!  

I love snowboarding, dancing, working out, eating (of course right after working out), browsing the internet, talking, reading, painting, and interior design.  And of course makeup.  I've always worn makeup, but I was never doing it RIGHT...I'm still learning, one day I'll get to be completely flawless with my application.  I also love Tokidoki and bright, unusual things.

I am a die-hard ER fanatic and I watch probably more TV than one should, but I enjoy by shows!   

As you can tell I like to ramble...

I would describe my style as a combination of sexy tops and heel with skinny jeans to jeans and flip flops.  I don't have the greatest boobs but I like to pretend I do!!  I wear lots of brights and black.  My new found love is anything in jungl-ish colors.  I'm trying to reinvent myself and my style this year...I've been getting rid of the little girl shit and getting on the fashion bus!  I love heels when I get a chance to wear them-I love dramatic makeup even in the day time, EVEN matching to my clothes!  


I'm big on snowboarding-I suck, but hell, it's fun!  
I fucking love my 95 Land Rover Disco but it costs me millions at the pump!  Yeah yeah...I know..

I like my alcohol very much, especially when I'm with my ladies!

I have tried various types of drugs and I decided a year ago it was time to grow up.  It was always recreational for me, but I must say, I did like the ganj!  Haha.

I'm a smoker and I hate it, but I've tried to quit 4 times seriously and it was obviously too hard.  I'd love to quit, I think it's so nasty!

And lastly, I love art.  Art is everywhere and I appreciate it more and more.
I'm a HUGE fan of FAFI as well (My MAC story is similar to QueenEmB_).  _I have the FAFI Adidas suit and  LeSportsac bag-LOoooove it!  And my MAC of course.  I also adore Miss Van, Banksy, and OBEY.  

I'm leaving to LA tomorrow for a short stay, then I'll be sailing along the Mexican border baby!

Awesome thread, btw!


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 11, 2008)

Aww this thread is so good!!! 

I'm Caroline. I'm 19 (20 on july 1st, 3 weeks!). I live in a village in Kent called Pluckley which apparently is the most haunted village in the UK - I've lived here for 18 years now and I haven't seen anything. Also The Darling Buds Of May was filmed here if any of you know it, which meant I once got to have lunch with Catherine Zeta Jones and David Jason! 

I'm at uni in Canterbury studying marketing and I hate it. Not the course... just the uni. I haven't met many friends there, which I'm not that bothered about because I'm there to learn really, and I've got the best friends you could imagine right here. Along with uni I work part time in a hairdressers as a receptionist, been there for two years now, gone so quick!

I have two pet rats called Ralph and Clancy - so adorable! And I have a bernese mountain dog called Macey, she's rad! 

I've been with my boyfriend Rob for a year at the end of this month. We only see each other once a week because he lives in Worthing which is near Brighton (180 mile round trip). I don't mind the distance that much, because it means we don't get bored of each other, and we're still as happy as we are together now as we were a year ago! I don't mind him living near Brighton either - freestanding store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hes in a band called Dead Swans which are doing so well! Except he leaves me for a few weeks at a time to go touring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boohoo.

Like Obreathemykiss, i'm a smoker and i hate it. Well... I do enjoy having a ciggy but I don't like the hole it leaves in my pocket. Its probably the biggest mistake of my life. My mum has just given up smoking after 20 years, and she's like a smoking nazi seriously. She came with me a few weeks ago to get fags from the petrol station, and she got out her NHS smoking wheel which says how much money you have saved from stopping. Hahah. Bless her.. I love my mum (and my dad!), shes amazing, the best mum you could ask for. My dad bless him is hilarious. He used to be an ass to me but hes nice now, chilled out a lot. My brother has recently moved back home temporarily after living in Aberdeen for a year, he works for an oil company in the financial department. He won't insure me on his car so I keep mocking him for the fact that he's turning 30 this year, teehee. Oh I keep having a go at him for TAKING MY PARKING SPACE ON THE DRIVE! Ugh! Also my parents lived in Egypt for two years before I was born, and I worked out I was concieved there, haha, bit of shinfo there for you!

Speaking of cars... I love fast ones. Haha. I love racing people on the motorway when I go to see Rob, naughty I know, but I love it! I love driving! I really want one of those track day present things for my birthday! 

Erm... Ok I'm a big geek. I love star wars. I think its because I've grown up with it (my brother!), so one of the benefits of my brother moving home for a bit is that at some point I'm gonna watch all six star wars back to front without a break. Maybe even without breathing. This thought makes me excited. And I love computer games.... Call Of Duty, GTA, Guitar Hero, Battlefront, Wii Olympics, so good!

Personality wise... I can be quite loud, I'd say I'm pretty funny (in a non big headed way), I can be understanding, I'm quite sarcastic... hmm, i'm quite boistrous too hah. 

Style wise... I dunno really, the past month or so I've been like I HAVE NO CLOTHES I'M SO FAT NOTHING FITS ME, so i've been feeling rubbish on the clothes front. I dunno... I admire Agyness Dean, and I like Urban Outfitters, Primark.. umm.. I dunno. Obviously another thing is I love MAC Cosmetics... been into it about five years now maybe? 

Music wise... I like pretty much everything. Mainly 'alternative' if you wanna call it. At the moment I'm into a lot of dance music (GOOD dance music, not club dance music, although I love dancing to club dance music haha) like Justice, MSTRKRFT. Also like Foals, Four Year Strong, Cancer Bats, Wiley at the moment. Some favourite bands are Brand New, Integrity, umm... it goes on.. so does this post, sorry!


----------



## nunu (Jun 11, 2008)

Great thread!!

I'm Nora, 22 years old (turned 22 today! june 12!) I just finished my degree in Psychology and i don't know what i'm doing next, maybe my Masters...My graduation is going to be in Novemeber 2008.

I'm a macaholic! I like meeting new people especially through specktra. I like reading magazines and browsing the net. My faveorite drink is coke i have to have atleast 1 can a day and i am huge tea person as well. 

I love to dress in jeans and cute tops, i think my style is trendy. 

Faveorite music would be RnB and hiphop and some dance tracks.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jun 11, 2008)

I was editing, and accidentally erased it all :[, I'll fix it later.


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 12, 2008)

Lets see... My name is Stephanie and I'm 22. I'm originally from Alabama, but I moved to Chicago in January 2007 for school. My major is Advertising at the Illinois Institute of Art. I'm very artistic. I analyze everything and see how its art or how I can turn it into art. I'm a photographer/freelance MA. I've loved make up forever basically, but I didn't get into MAC until January. I'm addicted to it. Lol. I'm at the pro store probably 3 times a week.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm would say my style is very versatile. I'm a really edgy metal chick, but I'm sometimes miss fashionable. Lol. My fav outfit would be heels, cuffed shorts and a fitted band shirt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The best of both worlds!!! My favorite designer is Marc Jacobs!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I listen to all types of music, except country. I hate country. Lol. Mostly rock/metal though.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm surprised by how many psychology students/graduates there are here - Luceuk, JesseVanity, angi, Nunu - and Obreathemykiss considered the subject as an option too! I also have a psychology degree. I don't think it was the right choice for me and I didn't particularly enjoy my 4 years of statistics, so I haven't made use of it in any way.


----------



## ilorietta (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Great thread!!

I'm Nora, 22 years old (turned 22 today! june 12!) I just finished my degree in Psychology and i don't know what i'm doing next, maybe my Masters...My graduation is going to be in Novemeber 2008.

I'm a macaholic! I like meeting new people especially through specktra. I like reading magazines and browsing the net. My faveorite drink is coke i have to have atleast 1 can a day and i am huge tea person as well. 

I love to dress in jeans and cute tops, i think my style is trendy. 

Faveorite music would be RnB and hiphop and some dance tracks._

 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I'm surprised by how many psychology students/graduates there are here - Luceuk, JesseVanity, angi, Nunu - and Obreathemykiss considered the subject as an option too! I also have a psychology degree. I don't think it was the right choice for me and I didn't particularly enjoy my 4 years of statistics, so I haven't made use of it in any way._

 
I hate it, definitiely the wrong choice for me, but I'm going into my third year in september so it's pointless giving up now. Statistics is awful, I've really struggled to get my head around the work.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I'm Aislinn and I'll be 35 next week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I met my husband Ritchie when I was 17 and we've been together ever since, marrying in 2002. I qualified as a librarian a few years ago and work in a university library. I think I'm in the wrong line of work but don't seem to know what the right one is. 
_

 
Aislinn, during school I wanted to be a librarian as well. I already had had a place to study it, but then I decided to become a teacher for mentally handicapped children.
Sometimes I think it would have been the easier way to work as a librarian, but you never know this.
My employment contract will end at the end of the year and I hope I will get a new one at the beginning of 2008. We will see what my way will be...


----------



## Lissa (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm Melissa, I live in a small village outside Oxford and I love it, I am not a town person, but me and my boyfriend of 2 years are doing up a house in a small town nearby and hope to be in by christmas fingers crossed. All of our money is going in to it, which can be soo depressing at times as I really love to shop! I tell myself it will be worth it in the end when it is transformed from its current state of complete dump into a nice place to live! 

I've had soo many jobs in the past, I just can't settle. I have a degree in archaeology and ancient history, and a masters in Greek and Roman history. Over the years I've worked in a factory, a lab, several offices and even started training with the police as a fingerprints expert - it wasn't for me. I now work as a secretary in a nice office - it (only just) pays the bills - but I am thinking of studying part time to get a phd and maybe eventually become a lecturer, I think that is where I would like to be. 

Also my dream is to write a book! I come up with stories all the time in my head but never write them down. 

I'm 29, I can't believe it. I'm obsessed with sunscreen lol so am very pale, I constantly check to see if my fine lines are getting any worse. Am yet to find the perfect fake tan. 

We haven't had a holiday in over 2 years because of the house, but hopefully will be going away for my 30th (yikes) in January, I would love to either go on a cruise down the Nile or maybe to Florida if we're lucky. 

I love Mac obviously, I don't wear a lot of makeup at work as I am too lazy to get up early enough to do it and usually end up putting on mascara whilst sitting in traffic on the way to work. But when I go out I make a massive effort! It is one of my favourite things to do to spend at least an hour on my makeup before a big night out! I have always wanted to post a FOTD but am pretty nervous about it - I'm going to do it one of these days though


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi guys!

I'm Sarah I am 21 years old soon to be 22. I am from good old Barnsley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (near Sheffield) I have a degree in English and have JUST finished my PGCE.

I recently had an interview for a teaching job and I got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I am a English teacher in a secondary school as from September! I'm so excited and also nervous.
I also have worked part time as Coast for a while now and will be over the summer. I love it cos I get a _really _good discount!

Me and my partner have been together for nearly 3 years and we are engaged. We don't live together but are hoping to rent a place in the very near future.

I have been into Mac since the antiquitease collection came out. I absolutely adore Mac. However, I have noticed that I have SO much makeup that I never use and I don't like how much money I am spending on makeup lately. So I don't think I am going to be buying much Mac for a while unless I really love something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xx


----------



## nunu (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes there are a lot of us psychology students here!! I love psychology and i'm thinking of becoming either a counsellor or do something in the clinical psychology field! And yes i HATE statistics!! It was soo hard and i had to include it in my dissertation grrr 

Thank you for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Nadeshda (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm Nádia, I'm 21 and I'm Portuguese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm studying Psychology as well, I'm in the 4th year of my degree (it's a 5 year degree), and I'm specializing in Cognitive-Behavioral Therapy. I have been with my bf for over 5 years and he's studying to become an Electrotechnical Engeneer.

 I love animals, I have a 9-year old fat, black cat who is the sweetest thing I've ever seen, and two female chinchillas who are really short-tempered (actually, the chinchillas are my bf's and mine, and they stay at his house because mine's way too hot for them and he has an AC). 

I also love cooking and baking, more than I enjoy eating what I made. There's something about mixing all the ingredients and turning them into something else that gets me going. 

As far as music goes, I'm really odd, because I could care less about it lol My addiction is TV shows... my bf and I watch a lot of TV shows, were addicted to CSI Las Vegas and New York, My Name is Earl, Lost, Grey's Anatomy, Dexter, Weeds, Nip/Tuck, House MD, and then there are a few others I watch by myself LOL

As far as makeup goes, it's a recent love  Unfortunately, I can't get MAC in my city and driving up to Lisbon to get makeup is out of the question because I'm too broke for that lol So, I have to vicarious live the Limited Editions through everyone here on Specktra


----------



## Kiran1 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi everyone.
I do not usually post much but always have a browse on spektra, I tend to post more on another website.

Anyway, My name is Kiran from Birmingham, I am indian and I am turning 22 on the 23rd June. As well as being a MACaholic I love fashion. I am a bit of a shopaholic and have an obsession with shoes and mulberry handbags.

Futhermore, I am a student and will be starting my penultimate year at uni in October. I am studying law and hopefully will move to London next year to start my training to become a lawyer. 

As for music, I like dance, funkyhouse, garage, R&B, soul and hiphop, I love to go out partying but obviously have not got the time when I am at uni.


----------



## stacey4415 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm 19 and a student at Cambridge.
I love makeup, but in no way obsessed with it.
I enjoy buying it and trying out bright makeup, but never wear bright make up out.
I love reading
I read a lot
I really enjoy travelling, particularly Berlin, Moscow and Paris.
I plan to be a barrister, hopefully, my mother's a qc, but i don't think i will have the determination to study for long enough!
I write to death row prisoners in America
Umm that's it!


----------



## angi (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow, there really are a lot of psychology students/ graduates about! 

I have to say though, that I enjoyed my degree, I found it really interesting, although I also hated stats and after typing in data sets for my dissertation, the memory of SPSS fills me with dread! I also wish that someone knowledgable had sat me down before I started it and told me that the road to clinical work is really, really long, and takes a lot of determination, and jumping through hoops. 

Happy birthday nunu!


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 12, 2008)

*****


----------



## florabundance (Jun 12, 2008)

- I am 18 
- I am a Turk, born and raised in London.
- I love my boyfriend.
- I also love to watch old Turkish films - for the stupid and highly emotional storylines, but mainly for the BEAUTIFUL makeup worn by the actresses.
- I'm currently taking A-Levels in English Lit, History and Spanish.
- Secretly I wish I was Spanish because I think Latina women (and men) are super sexy - so when anybody assumes I am, I feel well happy with myself lol.
- I don't really know what I want to do with my life, apart from that I want a husband and babies. I'm sure i'll figure it out.
- I love to wear platform heels with everything..I can't remember a time in my shoe life before they existed.
- My earrings have to be huge and gold otherwise it just wouldn't be right.
- I like my clothes to be classic, form fitting and glamorous.
- Kim Kardashian is my style icon. I thought her sex tape was slightly less iconic.
- When I travel, it's to places of both visual beauty and historical value. So beach-y and monument-y (can u tell i'm an English student).
- In terms of music, i'm an RnB and soul freak - old stuff, new stuff - and I got that from my mum. But i don't really discriminate. I like good distinct voices. Ones that sound dirty in particular lol. Like, K-Ci from Jodeci, Amy Winehouse, Erykah Badu, Cee Lo.
- I love reggaeton lol.
- I also love generic rap music about women, money and cars, cos it's the best to dance to...and i know that's shallow.
- I also like the more arty, abstract rap though.
- I love ancient egypt and egyptians.
- I love hearing what people have to say about EVERYTHING. 
- I like baking things and feeding people.


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 12, 2008)

aw i love hearing about peoples lives and what kind of things they get up to, so many intelligent women!!.

Funnily enough i did psychology in my nursing course and always really loved it and considered doing my degree!!

Vocal test thats spooky you like Star wars too i am obsessed by it and have a jedi symbol on my back haha, can't be many star wars/MAC fans around!!! xxxx


----------



## catz1ct (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm Vicky, 24 from Bristol. I'm currently working as an Admin Assistant dealing with stocks and shares. I've been working at the same place since I left college which was about 5 years ago. I'm currently trying to save to buy a house next year with my bf (not good for my mac addiction! haha) and I will be moving to Swindon. Hopefully I will be able to get a new job doing something I enjoy more as I've never really known what I've wanted to do. 

I like visiting and exploring new places, photography, shopping, cooking, music. I've also been into the performance car scene for quite a while now, we usually go to trackdays or car shows a fair few weekends in the summer although I'm feeling kinda bored of it this year.


----------



## Jot (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Gals,

i'm Jo, 29 from Newcastle. I work for an IT company as a business analyst/designer where there are hardly any women so i contanstantly have to talk to the blokes about make up (i've managed to educate a few!!)

I'm married but currently having a bit of a crisis as i'm not sure that its right for me so living back with my dad (rather strange!)

Been obsessed with Mac for a couple of years now and can't imagine my life before it. 

I hope my style is quite funky. I wear lots of different stuff and lovely slightly offensive patterns. Feel like i'm really finding and expressing myself as me at the moment as i'm really being me and wearing things just for me! Currently really into fun jewellery. 

I was really into loads of TV but recently gone kinda cold turkey and not watched any. I love reading, holidays and have just taken up knitting which i am loving. Also really getting into running and did my first race on monday.

Feel like i'm in a real personal growth period which is changing me, hopefully for the better 
xxx


----------



## COBI (Jun 13, 2008)

I am not in Europe, but hope it's okay to chime in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My name is Laura; I am 32 years<<<oops, I turn 33 today.  I am currently single.

A week or so ago, I actually added "Cobi Beyond the Makeup" to my signature so people would know more about me and my background when they read my posts.

I am VP and controller for a Bank in my state.  In addition to work, I am currently attending school full-time to complete my MBA.  I am certified/trained to teach Pilates, Yoga, Turbo Kick, Hip Hop (for fitness), PiYo, to personal train and to lead Kinesis sessions.

I play tennis and golf, although my short attention-span keeps me to normally playing 9 holes instead of 18 and I can't play with people who take it too seriously.  My garage is full of things that I rarely make the time for: bike, rollerblades, skis, snowblades.

I read constantly, although starting on my MBA has slowed down the leisure reading.  I have a winter car (hummer) and a summer car (Mercedes convertible) and two car payments to go with them.

I wear suits and business attire by day, so at night and the weekends, I like to go casual.  Like Becky, I am currently a fan of the sundress and accessories, but as casual as I can make them.

Living in the rural area that I live in, I tend to be aware of trends before they actually make it here, but overall my style is fairly classic with a little bit of punch.  I grew up in a more urban area.

More than happy to answer any questions that I didn't cover.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_ 
Feel like i'm in a real personal growth period which is changing me, hopefully for the better 
xxx_

 
This was my situation at the beginning of 2007! I changed my private life one year ago, not knowing if it would be the right way and hoping like you for the better.

Today I can say this time has changed me and has made me stronger. Although it was a hard time I don't regret it! 
Today I am living in my own flat and have a great new relationship. 

Believe in that everything has a sense - you will see it later


----------



## macaholic2912 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi girls im Elaine, 15(16 in december) and im from ireland.
I only got into mac makeup last december,and havent got much at the moment. I dont have a local mac counter so I have to make do with small mac haul every few months as im not allowd spend a lot on mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As for my style, i would consider it boring.I love skinny jeans,edgy stuff like that but I dont wear any of that stuff as I look too fat for it :9
hopefully that will change soon tho!
Im just after finishing my exams today and im soo happy about it...and the fact that im travelling to dublin next week for a mac haul woooo!!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 13, 2008)

i am laura im 19...
i left school a year ago and am still on my gap year. just working full time for rubbish pay cant afford to go off and do the usual 'gap year' travelling! lol finidng it very difficult to get into uni as i studied more ict etc at A level and now i want to do textiles at uni :| but hopefully will work out ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i live in gateshead just outside newcastle. 
relationship status is too complicated i dont even understand it so wont go into that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i would say my style is pretty trendy i adore topshop and dont understand people who dont its got everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 apart from the shoes i dont rate them as much. i dont follow trends i just buy things i like regardless. i would live in urban outfitters if i could.. i dont have a 'style icon' but i dont rate models like agyness deyn and kate moss bleurgh  give me the victoria secret angels any day! lol
ive liked mac for a few years now apart from i have alot i dont use or dont even know why i bought lol (like bitter e/s yuk)
television wise i loved the apprentice when it was on, but love random programmes that no one seems to watch like the it crowd, peep show, the inbetweeners, glamour girls, blood sweat and t shirts. but i do love hollyoaks and eastenders.
i like most music with r+b being my fav i cant stand rock/indie music i just dont like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i love shoes but only own one pair of trainers which i bought to go running in but havnt so far :| i would love to find a gym with a swimming pool but havnt found a decent one for a decent price yet!
i think thats it


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_i am laura im 19...
i left school a year ago and am still on my gap year. just working full time for rubbish pay cant afford to go off and do the usual 'gap year' travelling! lol finidng it very difficult to get into uni as i studied more ict etc at A level and now i want to do textiles at uni :| but hopefully will work out ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i live in gateshead just outside newcastle. 
relationship status is too complicated i dont even understand it so wont go into that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i would say my style is pretty trendy i adore topshop and dont understand people who dont its got everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 apart from the shoes i dont rate them as much. i dont follow trends i just buy things i like regardless. i would live in urban outfitters if i could.. i dont have a 'style icon' but i dont rate models like agyness deyn and kate moss bleurgh give me the victoria secret angels any day! lol
ive liked mac for a few years now apart from i have alot i dont use or dont even know why i bought lol (like bitter e/s yuk)
television wise i loved the apprentice when it was on, but love random programmes that no one seems to watch like the it crowd, peep show, the inbetweeners,* glamour girls*, blood sweat and t shirts. but i do love hollyoaks and eastenders.
i like most music with r+b being my fav i cant stand rock/indie music i just dont like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i love shoes but only own one pair of trainers which i bought to go running in but havnt so far :| i would love to find a gym with a swimming pool but havnt found a decent one for a decent price yet!
i think thats it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ohhh i absolutly LOVE glamour girls... im gutted its finished though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was quite surprised at some of the models though especially that Kitty Lea (she looked like a scruff when she went shopping with her mates)


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_ohhh i absolutly LOVE glamour girls... im gutted its finished though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was quite surprised at some of the models though especially that Kitty Lea (she looked like a scruff when she went shopping with her mates)_

 
lol i know! i loved amy diamond i thought she was v pretty. i did not GET the deal with rhian i thought she was quite boring looking :S


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_lol i know! i loved amy diamond i thought she was v pretty. i did not GET the deal with rhian i thought she was quite boring looking :S_

 
ohh i thought amy was lovely and very sweet.
and i know what you mean but she has HUGE boobs and shes super skinny

i just think sam Bond is quite fussy

another one i didnt like was the one who modelled for the sport and they still let her on page 3.. i thought she was quite ugly


----------



## Ang9000 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello!!

Im Andrea (Ang for short), Im 23 (24 in November) and I live in London. I have a 3 year old daughter called Elise & Ive been with my boyfriend Andre for 5 & a half years. We met at college while I was doing my media & theatrical makeup diploma.

Im back at college now studying accounting (big change I know!) and hope to be getting a job sometime soon.

I only started buying MAC in january this year after I won a Selfridges voucher at college. Ive been hooked ever since & cant believe I never tried it before! I also love a few other brands, Chanel, Bobbi Brown, YSL etc. but MAC is my number 1!

I dont think I really have a style. Im not very good at knowing whats in fashion and putting outfits together. You'll normally find me in jeans & a vest or something equally boring!

I love my TV shows! Lost, Prison Break, Friends, Sex & the City, all the soaps, most reality shows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love watching football (especially Arsenal) and I also like tennis, can't wait for Wimbledon to start! I like reading, Sophie Kinsella is my favourite author. I also really like Katie Price's books. I like music, mainly R n B, hip hop & garage.

Thats about it really, Im not very interesting!!


----------



## shorty (Jun 13, 2008)

This is a cute thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im 25, I work full time at MAC and love it, I love love love dong peoples make up soooo much and im practising for my fashion cert at the minute!

Im getting married next year and having loads of fun planning it, nothing traditional, a barbecue!

Im obsessed with Ibiza!!! We Love Sundays at Space, Bora Bora and DC10 especially... I HATE going clubbing in England, really really hate it, its just not the same so I spend a lot of nights drinking wine in friends houses instead!

Stylewise I love anything a bit different, the type of stuff u get on a sale rail for £3 then people ask you for years to come where you got it from, hardly ever wear trousers, spend too much time in primark and zara...

Look identical to Kym Marsh, gets mentioned to me at least 5 times a week, i told her when she was shopping at my counter but didnt get chance to take a photo!!


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey everyone, my name is Leanne and I'm 20 years old. I'm a uni student and I live in London (have been born and raised here all my life).

I've been into MAC since December 06. I found out about the brand on a beauty website and since then I've been totally hooked.

I enjoy going shopping, cinema, hanging out with friends, travelling, going to the park and dancing. My style is quite girly and trendy. I love high heels, jeans, ugg boots, skirts, dresses etc.

I have a huge interest in Japanese culture (says it all in my username lol). I adore the fashion. The styles over there are so creative and funky. Especially in places such as Harajuku and Shibuya. Those are the top fashion districts in Tokyo. I also love anime and manga. Anime is Japanese cartoons and Manga is Japanese comic books. I prefer watching the subtitled versions of Anime because sometimes the English dubbing is terrible. The voices can be highly annoying haha! I'm a massive fan of Hello Kitty and have started to build up a reasonable sized collection of the adorable character. I hope to visit Japan one day ^_^

Music wise, I like Pop and R'n'B. I have a music blog so feel free to check it out.

That's about it


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 16, 2008)

Heeey!

I'm 25 and I work at MAC on saturdays and have a full time job in IT/Project Management during the week.  

I have been with MAC since January and love it, after having been a fan since 2001 and a true LE addict since last year.  

Behind the MAC, I love all things girly and shopping, shoes, pink stuff and accessories.  I keep my style fairly classic but cute-en it all up with MU and accessories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a real family girl and love spending time with my sisters and their kids...  

erm, tv shows - anything with Gordon Ramsay, Desperate Housewives, A/BNTM and music wise, rnb, soul, dance,  cheesy pop lol... 

Future wise... well I deffo see MU and freelancing in the equation and hope to continue working for MAC for a while cos I love belonging to the family and I would love to be a MUA for a celebrity one day!


----------



## MeliBoss (Jun 16, 2008)

Not in the UK either but thought I'd chime in...
I'm Melisa, I just turned 26 a few weeks ago. I've been dealing with a serious mid twenties crisis since my 25th Birthday. It's not about getting older really its mostly about everything that I want out of life that I have not yet accomplished...
I'm Divorced, have been for 2 years now. Very Happy to be single. I work a lot....too much some say. But it keeps me busy, with money in my pocket, to feed my shopping addiction. Clothes, shoes and make up.... those are my vises for now. 
I have not finished school yet and have no idea when I will. I currently work in the Land of IT doing first level technical support for a large aviation/communications company in Maryland. I like my job tons...funny thing is I'm trained in the Medical field when I started this job over two years ago I was so worried I would fail...But I've done very well and I think I might stay in this field. But who knows...I get bored very easily. Oh and I think Maryland is one of the most over priced states I've lived in….and if it weren't for the wonderful salary I'm making here I would move somewhere much cheaper
I'm very eager to become a mother one day....but I'm not too interested in ever getting married again. I have a very very small group of friends that are like family to me and I would turn down a lavish night on the town to hang out in my best friends back yard drinking wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As for TV shows...when I have time I love Army wives on Lifetime (I used to be one myself) Weeds and Big love are also at the top of my list. Along with MTV's real world. 
I guess that’s a little bit about me ….in a nutshell.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 16, 2008)

well thought this would be good for me as i haven't posted much...yet!

i'm 23 and i'm the store manager for a well known brand of electrical quipment such as tv's, mp3 players and such. i'm very proud of my job as i'm not only the youngest manager in the company but i'm also the only female manager too. it's tough sometimes working with just men and only having men on the other end of the phone but i've learnt to take things in my stride.

i got married to my childhood sweetheart last october and we went to floirda on our honeymoon which was amazing! he works as a graphic designer for an alternative clothing companies website.

my style is quite girly but i also dress a bit alternative. i have long blonde hair that i love outting extentions in hot pink clip in ones are my fave as well as black and purple!) 

when growing up i always wanted to be a wwf/wwe wrestling 'diva' although i'm not blessed with the amazing body that those ladies have!!

i love dancing, singing, all things disney and my kitties dylan and annie. dylan is a serengetti (spelling?!) whihc means he is beige/browny with dark brown spots and blue eyes and big ears. and annie is a black and white moggie. both are my babies!


----------



## trollydolly (Jun 16, 2008)

im laura, 19 (20 in november) and i live in colchester in essex with my boyfriend. we live in a 1 bedroom flat at the moment and will hopefully be moving to a house next year. 

im working in a travel agents at the moment and its ok, not what i want to do with my life but it'll do until i figure it out. id like to decide which career i want to do by the time im 21 but i really have no clue. i used to work as an air hostess but the hours were really tiring and is a bit easier if you havent got any ties and are single. my dream job would be a model or makeup artist, but i cant see it happening any time soon!

i love reading, watching my fave tv shows (sex and the city, lost, desperate housewives, hollyoaks, americas next top model, friends to name a few) and going shopping. i also like going to the cinema and going out for drinks with my friends. 

ive been into mac since last september and havent looked back since hehe. i dont know how i coped without it before! this time last year all i owned was a clinique powder, 17 boots blusher, max factor mascara and some cheap eye liner, then a mac counter opened in my town. 

ive had a pretty boring life so far. i was in foster care until i was 16 when i went to live with my grandad and then i moved in with my boyfriend when i was 18. i finished school with 12 gcses and went to college and got 4 a levels, university didnt really appeal to me.  

i can speak spanish and a little italian and would love to learn some more languages one day. i also love travelling and wish i had more opportunities to do so. 

i like to wear the latest fashions and my fave clothes shops are river island, oasis and warehouse.


----------



## user79 (Jun 16, 2008)

I like this topic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, my name is Julia and I am 28 right now. I am Canadian and Swiss (dual citizenship), was born in Germany but mainly grew up in Canada, then I moved to Switzerland some time ago to be together with my bf. We will be together for 10 years next year! We met when I was working in Switzerland for the first time in 1999. 

I studied at McGill university in Montreal Canada, majoring in Political Science and International Development studies, and I graduated with a BA last year. So after that was done, my bf and I moved back together to Switzerland and we have kind of settled down here for now. We both work full time and live together in a nice apartment.

I have traveled quite a lot, all over Europe, and for 10 months alone through Asia overland. Saved up for a long time, then just hit the road! I def think that was one of the best choices I ever made in my life and I wish I could go again. But, it gets harder when you have more responsibilities as you grow older. My bf and I are thinking of doing a month long road trip through the States next year, so hopefully that will work out.

I really love cooking, photography and reading when I'm not on here or faffing about with makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My worst habit is staying up late for no reason and being tired the next day at work. I am more of a night owl, def not a morning person. I spend a lot of time on weekends sleeping and recovering, lol.

About my fashion style, I don't care _so _much about clothes. I like to dress nice, but I don't spend tons of money on brand names, I think it's a huge waste of money that I'd rather spend on trips, going out, or decorating my home. I honestly can't imagine spending like $500 on a pair of sunglasses or a purse just because I it says Chanel on it. The most expensive things I buy fashion wise are high quality Italian leather shoes. I don't even like shopping that much, I get annoyed at all the people in the stores and the annoying music.

I'd like to have kids someday, maybe in a few years, but before that I want to do all the egotistical things I could never afford to do while still a student.


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 16, 2008)

I thought you had a Canadian accent from your Youtube videos, I was right


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 16, 2008)

Hiiiii!!! My name is Nina and I am 28. I am married (5yrs) and have a 2 year old daughter. I live in Las Vegas, but I lead a rather normal boring life. I love being a mom, but I do have a full time job at an advertising agency. I am a total dog lover. I have a Papillon named Toby, he is very spoiled. I am also a total TV freak. I love watching TV ever since I was little. I just got DVR in Feb and it is the best! It has enabled me to watch 90210 reruns at night LOL. I am a newly created MAC addict, just got into it Jan. 08. I grew up in Ohio and Pennsylvania. 

I would say my style is casual, but I do like to dress up.  I try to always do my hair and makeup each day so I don't look like a funky mess. I wear heels, but they have to be comfortable to make it through the workday. I like trendy stuff, but I try to buy more classic things so they don't look "so last season". My style icon is Charlotte from Sex and the City (another of my fav shows)


----------



## pat (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello everyone!!!

My name is Patricia, but I like to be called Patty.  I'm 20 years old and my birthday is on April 11.  I'm located in Pacifica, CA, but I lived in Daly City for 18 years.  I'm the oldest of three children, my sister and I are 10 years apart (she's 10) and my brother is 11 years apart (he's 9).  I've always been a "big girl", but I'm trying to shed the pounds off, I'm becoming more comfortable with myself.  I don't really have a staple style, I just wear whatever is comfortable or what I feel in the mood for.  My other obsession are handbags. ;D  Lastly, I love to pamper myself, I enjoy manicures/pedicures and getting me herr did.

I have NEVER been to a club, nor do I smoke or drink.  I used to smoke and drink back in middle school (hard core lol), but once high school started, I stopped.  I can't wait until I turn 21, so I can party it up in Vegas and get "shit face drunk". hahahha

I'm majoring in dental hygiene, but I really have a passion for cosmetology.  I work at a dental office for the summer, but I really wish I could work for MAC. haha..

I've been dating my boyfriend for 4 years straight, but I have no plans on getting married soon.  I have two Yorkies (Rocky and Simon)..   

I am a self proclaimed MAC addict, and I'm not getting cured any time soon. LOL...  My first MAC haul was the Fafi collection, and there is no stopping me now! I've been using MAC since 7th grade and my first product I bought from them was Honesty and Trax e/s (I hate that color).


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm Ruth. I'm 29 and married for 7 years to my college sweetheart. We have three kids, two girls (5 and 3 1/2) and a little boy who is almost eleven months. They are the coolest people in the world and I am super lucky to stay home with them. I've worked for a major financial firm and for a large law office and both were exciting but nowhere near as entertaining as hanging with my kids. 

DH is an officer in the Marine Corps. We've been all over the US in the past 7 years from Annapolis, MD to Southern California and back to the East Coast. We're stationed here in Quantico, VA now (again!) and it is hot and humid and I had forgotten how buggy it is here!

I went to the University of Texas at Austin for two years before I moved east to work. I went back to school after a couple of years and graduated from the University of Maryland at College Park with a degree in History (specialization in Western Europe pre-WW1) and a minor in English. I'm looking for a school right now so that I can start working on a Masters degree in Art History. I have no desire to do anything with that degree, but I really enjoy going to school. I'm kind of a giant nerd. I love Egyptology and ornithology. I can frequently be found with my field guide and binos in hand. I am also a giant word nerd who loves to study etymology. My main hobby is cross stitching. You can see some of my projects in my signature. I am also batshit crazy about American football and hockey. 

I'm English and American. I was born in England and after we moved to the US when I was 6, we spent at least 5 months a year back in the UK. I love England and get home to visit as often as I can, but I also really love being an American and was thrilled to pieces to be able to call myself a citizen of both places when I got my American citizenship. My kids have British citizenship as well and I'm trying to pass on my love of Britain to them. I'm half brown and half white, so I've had a lot of interesting experiences growing up biracial in the US. 

Style wise, I pretty much live at Gap and Banana Republic. I have a massive MAC collection that I've been amassing since the late 90s. I'm also really, really, really obsessed with shopping for kids' clothes. Mainly at Gymboree and babyGap. I also love to buy shoes (that I never wear) with impossibly sexy stilleto heels. 

I am also very, very long-winded


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jun 16, 2008)

What a fun idea for a post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am Katie - I am 23 years old and I live in CT.  I am finishing up my Master's degree in Public Communications from American University in Washington, D.C. and I am trying to get a job in public relations/communications but nobody wants to hire me yet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha.  

I love animals, I have a pet cat named Lily, and I other than makeup my hobbies are scrapbooking and stamping, and doing outdoorsy things like boating, hiking, and camping.  

I have two nieces that I love to death - they are 5 and 3 and the most hilarious little goobers ever haha.  I am really close to my family and they are really important to me.

I am also engaged and getting married in October!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

My name is Katie and I am originally from Cleveland, Ohio but I moved to Seattle when I was three and have lived here ever since.  I am 27 years old and will be 28 in September.  (God I am getting old!)

I am a 2003 graduate of Washington State University in Pullman, WA and I graduated with a Business Management degree but I currently work for a large automobile company doing Marketing.

I am a lover of music and seeing live shows all over Seattle and anywhere that I travel.  I love ANY type of music but am a really big fan of a lot of local Northwest bands like Death Cab for Cutie, The Shins, etc.

I also am an avid reader and I love going to the library.  I am a huge animal lover especially love cats and dogs.  I have a cat of my own named Coach which is where my screen name came from.  He has a wonderful personality and I love him like a child! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love traveling especially out of the US.  I also love hanging out with my friends doing whatever like going to bars, shopping, seeing movies, etc.  I also really love being with my family as I think I have the best family in the world! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am a huge fan of makeup (of course) and anything beauty realated.  I can't get my hands on enough books about the history of cosmetics and beauty brands.  I am facinated by how cosmetics are manufactured as well.  

Well that is all I can think of for now!


----------



## choozen1ne (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello everyone I am Choozen1ne , I'm 27 college student ,
I am a avid shopper , I love to shop for anything no matter what it is . 
I have over 200 bottles of OPI nail polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a closet packed with V neck sweater and striped and button down long sleeve blouses - a lot fro J Crew and Banana REpublic 
I love really bright eyeshadow althogh I work at a bank (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so I have to tone it down for work 
 I love Yankees baseball - I could talk baseball for hours 
I love to read , I have subscriptions to 10 magazines and I read a book in the matter of a couple of days 
I love fashion I love trends I just don't dress in them too insecure to wear all the cute stuff in my closet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love to cook , i find it relazing
I could live on Starbucks 
I have no idea what to do with my future , I know I want to be a lawyer but I was not accepted to my dream school , the one I wanted to go to since I was 5 , I think I have lost faith in myself


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'm Brittney and I'm 21 and live in VA. My fiance and I live together and we both work 4 jobs between the two of us, haha.
I'm currently working towards my associates degree in Business Management and I will be finishing that up this fall. For the most part, I'm very serious and can be uptight, but I like to laugh and make others laugh too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a pretty quiet, stay-at-home person. I do LOVE cars, mainly Honda and Acura. I love animals, especially cats. My cats live at home with my mom and dad and I miss them terribly! I love the NFL and my favorite team is the New York Giants. I have been lucky to go to a couple of games and I loved them long before they won the Super Bowl this year! I love cooking and baking and I love mixed drinks.

Other than all that, I'm a pretty boring person


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Jun 16, 2008)

This is such a cool thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm Kendra, one of the few Kiwi girls on this site. I'm originally from a place called Whakatane in the North Island- beachy, laid back, quite rural. All my family is from the area. Now I live in Christchurch, down the other end of the country, lots of weird religious people that corner you on the street, lots of skinheads, and a wizard. Growing up a beach baby I find it dreadfully cold here and am more or less perpetually frozen from May to August. It is a very beautiful city, however, and I've met some really awesome people down here, so I'm not going to give it up just yet.

Both sides of my family are originally from Rotorua, which isn't too far from Whakatane, but quite a bit bigger, and stinkier (lots of sulfur- geothermal hotspot). My father's side is predominantly of English and Irish heritage and my mothers' Maori (Te Arawa), but I have various other ethnicities mixed up in there as well. I'm mistaken for Middle Eastern a lot, which is odd, it's the big brown eyes that confuse some people, I think.

I originally came down here to be with my lovely boyfriend Kelly (who I met on the internets, oh no!), and to study Anthropology at the University of Canterbury, or maybe Otago University, which is four hours away but a lot better. Instead, I decided to take some time out and just work for a while. I found MAC and, subsequently make up, about June 2006 when I moved down and saw all the amazing colours in the counter down here. It took me a while to find a job so I got some pigment samples off TradeMe and have been in love ever since.

I now study Makeup Design and Production at the Design and Arts College here in Christchurch. It's lots of fun and I'm loving it, especially prosthetics and special effects (which I have always loved, even before discovering make up when I was seventeen!). I eventually want to work in the film industry- this country is one of the top shooting locations for fantasy films which is so up my alley- in NZs capital, Wellington.

I'm still just a big kid, and a huge nerd. I like to play video games (RPGs mostly- anything D&D or Final Fantasy), read comics (Astonishing X-Men, Walking Dead, Invincible and various other Marvel and DC superhero lines) and I'm a complete fantasy lit. nut. Reading takes up most of my spare time- my favourite author is George R R Martin, creator of the (still to be completed) A Song of Ice and Fire series which I am re-reading for the fourth or fifth time in the two and a half years I've known about it. I also love Tad Williams various' series.

What else... I recently turned twenty (last month) and am trying to be more sociable as I'm generally quite introverted. Slowly making friends with various people in Christchurch and catching up with those I left behind in Whakatane. My favourite food is garlic bread- it seems weird but that stuff is SO GOOD I could just eat it all day- and I loooove gingerbread ice cream, even though I hate gingerbread! My favourite movie would have to be Serenity, even though it didn't live up to the series (Firefly), just because the show is my all-time fave. I also really enjoyed Batman Begins- can't wait for the Dark Knight- Sin City and V for Vendetta (all for obvious reasons... I'm such a geek). I also like Pulp Fiction, Reservoir Dogs, Snatch, Lock Stock and other snazzy crime movies.

In terms of music, I like mostly power and associated metal bands (Iron Maiden, Sonata Arctica, Dragonforce, Nightwish- not quite power but my favourite band ever), and other random bands such as Muse, the Mars Volta and Dresden Dolls. My musical tastes are all over the place really, when I'm at a club I like a bit of everything; but too much techno and house turns me off after a while. 

My personal style is all over the place- everything from 40s and 50s inspired stuff to skinny jeans and a Transformers t-shirt. I wear anything, but I find that pencil skirts and halter-neck shirts or stuff with a sweetheart neckline are most flattering on me. I'm quite curvy (not just chubby, though I am that too ) and don't try to hide it. I'm another person that likes to match make up to clothes, but it happens accidentally most of the time. 

Phew... Can't really think of anything else, hope that didn't bore you girls to tears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: HOLY CRAP this thing is a novel. Welcome to my life, hahaha.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 16, 2008)

My name is Tiffany and I'll be 24 next month. I live in Georgia, just north of Atlanta and I've lived here all my life.  It's a wonderful place to live...lots of things to do.  I graduated college this past December.  I have a degree in Elementary and Early Childhood education.  I'm a teacher at heart... 
I'm on summer vacation right now which is awesome!  I also recently got married to the love of my life. He's a consultant for several major food suppliers. Exciting huh? We're having so much fun together. Married life has been wonderful so far.  No kids in our near future.  We're thinking 5 years maybe.  We want to have some time together "just us" for a while.  No rush.  We have a Yorkie, so that counts for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I love MAC...obviously.  I've been offered a job there a few times at different stores/counters, which is tempting...but, hello, teacher.  I don't think it would be nearly as exciting if I worked there.  Gotta keep work and play separate, right? ...haha. I also love interior design and fashion. I'm also into cars.  I heart my Honda. Love Corvettes too...we have one of those also.  In a few months we're buying a motorcycle which I'm excited about.  A Yamaha something or another.  I want to learn to ride...I've never driven one before, so I'm excited.  
I'm loving reading about you all! This is an awesome thread...


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 17, 2008)

My name is Kelly, though I'm often called Kellybean by my friends. I'm 15, and I think that might make me the youngest specktra girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I live on the east coast of the States. I've lived here since I was probably one. Before that, I lived in Texas.

I have a brother who is going to college next year. He's going about 8 hours away, which is kind of sad and I'll miss him a lot.

I like going to the beach, sunsets over water, shopping, long weekends, summer, frozen drinks, sunglasses, Ben and Jerry's ice cream, funny movies, makeup, nailpolish, wii, the Gym Class Heros, and William Sledd. Also, I really love football. I love watching it, though I can't watch it with my friends because they don't understand the game. 

My favorite TV shows include Saturday Night Live, Oprah, What Not to Wear, Sabrina the Teenage Witch, Full House, Whose Line, and Dancing with the Stars. And, of course, the best, Seinfeld. I could talk about Seinfeld forever, hah.

My style is definitely girly, especially in the summer. I love dresses, and I wear them mostly every day. This year, I want to be able to wear 2" heels at school because I'm short. However, in the winter, I wear a tee shirt, jeans, Uggs and a north face every day. Haha, I am so lazy. I love Nordstroms and H&M, which is where I shop most of the time.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Im Tasha. Im 21 years old and I live on a farm in British Columbia.  I love living in the country but I am very close to a big city and MAC which I also love.  I moved away from home to go to college for all 1 one semester.  It didnt work out too well.. too much partying not enough going to class 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I will try again in a few years when I am more mature, but right now it is not for me.  I live with my parents, brother, and about 15 pets.  I have the basement suite to myself which I love. I LOVE living at home!

Im a server in a club.  Ive been doing this since I tured 19.  I LOVE it! So much fun, but it does get too be a little too much sometimes.  But its awesome money and i dont have to get up early which is sweet.  But on my days off instead of going out with my friends usually im on the couch recovering from working! I learned recently that you dont need to get drunk every night at work! My dream job is to be a cocktail waitress in vegas.. but i dont think I can because im Canadian.

My lifetime hobby/sport is Horseback riding.  Now I just do it for fun, but as a kid I competed pretty heavily.  I travelled all over the US and Canada and won several World Championships and high points for my Breed Association.  But at the age of 18 I sold my show horses and my parents wont pay for my showing anymore, so now I just have horses as pets.  These were the best years of my life and I will never forget them. I also learned TONS about human nature during these years... best friends of mine have stabbed me in the back in the name of competition.  One left me stranded in COLORADO with my horse ... hitchhiking back to Washington wasnt an easy task when you have a horse in tow.. but I managed! Another one stole my bridle and hid it right before my last class of a huge show and I had to forfeit.  So I have had some crazy experiences but it has just made me a stronger person!

I am single... I just got out of a 2 year on-off relationship.  I am not about to settle down anytime soon. I am a commitment-phobe but that suits me just fine! Marriage makes me wanna gag, and medical problems prevent me from having children easily. 

My style would be described as VERY girlie.  My favorite brands are Juicy Couture and Betsey Johnson. I have a huge huge shopping addiction and besides makeup I also collect shoes.  I consider myself very well dressed and other people seem to think so to.  I am always ahead of fashion in my little hick town which is cool.  Sometimes I think people consider me a little "over the top" but thats ok because its my personal style and im not about to tone it down! Maybe when im 50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In my spare time I love shopping, playing with my pets, boating, watching tv and movies, going to concerts (COUNTRY music is the way to go! ) clubbing, and going out for dinner!


----------



## daniellefc (Jun 20, 2008)

Me Next ;]

I'm Danielle, 22 currently living in MD but originally from NE NC/VA area. I'm here with my bf of almost 4 years. He's in the navy and will be stationed here until the end of this year. I'm definitly ready to move back to VA! I miss my family and my girlfriends. I work at Pier 1 right now. I really love it, I'm into interior design as well as makeup(duh). lol I've met some pretty cool people up here but no one that i have really 'clicked' with so i spend alot of my time at home with the boy and our cat peanut.  
I love watching Prisonbreak. i'm a freak about it. cant wait til the new season starts. also i love Desperate Housewives, Dancing with the Stars and Man vs Wild. I dont know but i love watching Bear Ghrylls eat bugs. haha. 
I guess I would describe my style as  trendy-casual. haha idk. i like to buy classic pieces that i can always wear and also throw in trendy items for a little bit of style. i'm an accessory fiend and love jewelry. big clunky bangles especially. 
thats it! i'm fairly new here and i already love this community. thanks girls for being so friendly! looking forward to many more posts! ;]


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 20, 2008)

Ello.

I'm 22 in VA [The NoVA]. Married to a handsome, wholesome, and ambitious man. We have a beautiful, healthy daughter together; she is 15 months old. Besides make up I enjoy reading, writing poetry, floetry, all things art, learning, spending time with family. I love animals, dogs are my favorite. I would say that my style is "whatever"; as in whatever I feel like telling people today. I dress acording to my mood.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi Everyone!

My name is Katie and I am originally from Cleveland, Ohio but I moved to Seattle when I was three and have lived here ever since.  I am 27 years old and will be 28 in September.  (God I am getting old!)
_

 






 I will be 28 in October... Yes, we are old...


----------



## User93 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thats an awesome thread!

I'm 19 years old, born february 1st 1989. I live in Moscow, Russia 



this is a google pic of Moscow i just found ^^^​ 
(and no, im not wrestling bears in the snow lol). Its a huge city, about 15 million of ppl here, we have everything, MAC arrives with delays, but thats ok. THOUGH, mac is so much more expensive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (eyeshadow = 21$, lippies - 22$, MSF = 40$, Piggies = 30$) yuck.

I've been living here since i was 5, before i used to live with my grandparents in Georgia (tiny proud country to the south of Russia). 





this is Tbilisi, Georgia^^^​Life there was getting really hard, civil war happened, so i came to live in Moscow where my parents were working. Thats sad for me to see whats going on there every year. Till some years ago, that was normal that the lights could sipmy go off in the middle of the day, or having no hot water. Salary & pension were really low. Thats sad how beautiful that country is and what is going on there at the same time. I have a few bloods mixed, a little bit of russian, georgian and spanish. Im not even sure about my nationality
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I study marketing & business administration in one of the biggest universities here. Thats really good, but tough sometimes, and takes a lot of time. I always wanted to be a doctor actually, but ended up in the business school, as i didnt know chemistry at all, so maybe later i will go to the nursing school just to know the basics. You never know, right? 

I cant get any permanent job because the timetable is crazy, but in summer i always get temporary jobs whenever i get a chance - reception desk, or being an office manager while someone is on vacations. 

I love my bf very very much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Its tough, we are in a very long distance relationship (about 7 hours time difference, and he is SO far away, damn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
We met on the internet, in the online shooter game
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (no im not kidding). We've been together for 1 year and almost 2 months. And in 1 month only he gonna take 3 planes and come to be with me for some days. Thats amazing. I cant wait. I try not to think about it cause i start to wonder if you can pass away from excitement these moments
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Being together is tough sometimes, cause we never know if we can have any future together possibly.. But he is the best for me, we love each other, so we decided to give it a try at least. Its hard because someone will have to move, we never know if it will work out. And its hard cause im so afraid to lose him.

I love the pc games sooo much. Too bad i dont have much time for it now. I love GTA, Godfather, Need for speed and oldschool games. I love going to the movies A LOT. Im like a kid, not very into chick flicks, but lovin the superhero movies & action. Tomorrow i fill finally see Hulk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love dancing, i dont go to the clubs practically at all now, but i attended a dance class for 2 years, dancing r'n'b/modern dances. I love rap music a lot.

I dont watch TV much, but me and my Mom looove LOST! We watch it together in DVD always, thats why i dont download it in the internet and wait to come here with translation. My Mom is so damn cool
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i love watching it with her. I also like desperate housewives.

I love dressing up, while as at the same time i love wearing just a nice pair of low skinny jeans, a wifebeater and heels. I find it so simle but yet so sexy.

And of course my biggest hobby is mistyping words and writing damn long posts no one gonna read! Ktnx!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi! Im Abby...26 years old born and raised in Washington state and spent 6 fantastic years in Arizona. I currently reside in NW Arkansas where my husband is from and we have 2 amazing kids. A son that will be 6 in August and a daughter that is 3. I work for a big trucking company in their corporate office....I enjoy shopping and fashion. Working full time and having 2 kids and all their activities keep me really busy. I also have 2 dogs. A saint bernard and a cavachon. I love when I get a chance to get dressed up and go dancing with my girlfriends... I also enjoy a good book and a hot bath 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am trying to get into gardening and interior decorating...but its not that fun to me...So I guess my house will just be so-so until i get into it...HAHA


----------



## lindas1983 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi i'm linda i'm from Belfast and i'm 24, however thankfully don't look it even got asked for id on saturday night at a dive bar that lets 14 year old with low cut tops in lol.

I'm a youth worker by trade but am taking some time out due to kidney and bladder problems.  I'm also a university drop out, was studying counselling but found it too cold and calulating for my liking, not at all what i preceived during my own counselling sessions throughout the years.

I've been going out with my lovely and very tall boyfriend for 3 and a 1/2 years (always had a thing for tall brunettes lol).  However we don't live together as i'd beat him to death with a remote after 3 days of him trying to watch football and trashy gameshows from the early 90's, damn you challenge TV!!

I've very independent and moved out when i was 16 while still attending school threw my a-levels as my mum and dad kinda likes drink more than me. I am quite well travelled.  I've had my own house now 4 years although I still haven't managed to give it my personal touch just yet as i'm crap at DIY and so is the bf.  Plus at the moment i've trying to throw my dead beat dad out whos can i stay a week has turned into 2 years lol.

I'd say i'm pretty casual threw the days a typical jeans and tops kinda girl however most of my tops are quite unique in either cut or colour which has gotten me some negative attention from the local chavs not that I care as I comfortable.  On nights out I tend to embrace my inner goth and always seen to wear black red or purple most times.  I have very long haor which is a mess at the moment and needs cut but I can't seem to bring myself to do as it feels like so much apart of my idenity.  I love bright make up i'd definity a bright eyes and red lipstick girl.  I'd have to say i'm a complete eyeshadow whore, it really has became an obsession I need help lol.

I've pretty quiet with a close knit circle of friends, more like sisters than friends I would say.  I also have a pretty dark and dry sense of humour that some people can take the wrong way unless they know me.  I'm the listener of my group of friends the one who is usually trusted with secrets which suits me.

Can't think of anything else to say lol.


----------



## pratbc (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I am Patti.  I'm 28 years old and live in South Florida (West Palm Beach to be exact).  I am one of very few native Floridians.  My parents came to this country from Cuba, so I speak Spanish fluently and am first generation american.  

I graduated from the University of Florida in 2000 with a bachelors in Criminal Justice with a minor in Sociology.  I worked for 2 years as a Social Worker dealing with abused and neglected kids in foster care and up for adoption.  I quickly found out that I could not emotionally separate myself from my job so I decided to go back to school.  With a lot of pressure from my parents I went to law school.  I am finishing up my last class right now and studying for the BAR.  But, my dream since I was young has always been to teach.  I will most likely get my law degree to please the ones who helped pay for school then get a teaching job.

I have a beautiful son named Ricky who will be 3 in August- he is my life.  I ended up having a shotgun wedding at 9months pregnant.  Needless to say, it didn't last long and my divorce was final this March.  So I have been a single parent for over a year.  

I have always had a knack for makeup and I remember being introduced to MAC over 10 years ago when I was still in high school.  That's when the obsession began.  I would love to get into freelance makeup artistry.  I have done a lot of makeup for friends and family and even for a few friends' weddings.  I just have to figure out how to go about getting into the industry.

As far as personal style, right now I really cannot afford to shop for myself, so I have been wearing the same clothes for 2 years.  Any money I have goes to my little guy.  Luckily my parents have been gracious enough to let us live with them until I get on my feet.  Another style issue I have is that I am 5'4, 110lbs and usually a size 0 in juniors.  So, its really hard for me to find clothes that are reasonably priced and don't make me look like a teenager.  I still get carded for R-rated movies, hehe.

OK, I definately think I have rambled enough.  It's great to hear the stories behind the screennames.  All of you ladies are so bright and talented!

Patti <3


----------



## Divinity (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi ladies!  I'm Jessica and I'm 28.  I am a massage therapist and have been practicing here in Chicago for the past two years.  My husband and I grow weary of city life and lack of family and friends, so we move back to Colorado (where I'm from) at the end of September.  YAY!!  I LOVE dance.  I majored in dance in college and have been dabbling in different techniques since.  Right now I'm into ballet, which is wierd as I hated prima ballerinas I studied with in school.  My husband and I are also taking a rock climbing certification class and I made it to the top of the climbing wall TWICE!!

I do have a horrible MAC addiction and recently got over my shopping addiction.  My husband is so supportive, though and despite my overflowing traincase, he's cool


----------



## RaynelleM (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi!
I'm Raynelle, 25 years young and I live in Toronto, Canada but I was born in Bombay, India, although my family is actually from Goa, India. I only lived there for a few years and mostly grew up in Abu Dhabi, UAE and then came to Canada in 1997. I really miss living in there sometimes, mostly in the winter!! lol
Right now I work at an Insurance Broker and it's honestly the most boring job ever!! I had been studying Sociology & Industrial Relations at the University of Toronto but only finished two years and then had to leave due to unforeseeable circumstances. So I got this job and was thinking of taking the exam and becoming a Broker but the thought of sitting at a desk, staring at a computer for the rest of my life just turns me off! Now, I plan on taking some part-time Make-up Artistry & Special Effects courses at Ryerson University starting in September. I'm so excited and have been saving up for a while now so I can't wait to go and register in a few weeks!! However, I will still keep my current job for now as it pays pretty well.
I also live with my BF of four & a half yrs and my two babies, my cats Socks & Spazz. I really like where I live right now bc it's just 10 min away from the downtown core. I love living in a bustling city and just being able to walk everywhere. I used to live in Mississauga when I lived with my parents and even though it's a really nice place to live, everything was so far away. You would really have to own a car to get around but I don't even have a license (my G1 expired and I never bothered to renew it) so I'm glad I moved out.
My style is whatever looks good, feels comfortable and isn't overpriced. I'll wear trendy stuff but also casual things like jeans and a cute top. I pretty much live in pants/jeans/capris/shorts, hardly ever wear skirts and I don't even own a dress. When it comes to clothes I don't like spending too much money but if it's a really nice piece, like a well made jacket, I don't mind. My fav stores are H&M for clothes and Aldo for shoes and bags. My mum and sisters have a Guess bag obsession and are always trying to make me get one but I just can't bring myself to buy one!! However, when it comes to beauty and hair products I do spend alot but the way I see it is that my hair and skin are here to stay, fashion changes! I love MAC (ofcourse) and Bumble & Bumble.
My fav t.v. shows are Star Trek, New Amsterdam, Heroes, House, Miami Ink and all the interesting shows and documentaries on TVO, the Discovery channel & the History channel. I also love to do all kinds of art work like drawing/sketching, making cards for b'days etc, and ofcourse using my tablet & playing with Photoshop. I also make album covers, flyers etc. for my BF and his friends (most are rappers and r&b singers). I also love tattoos but only have one right now (which I designed myself, half is on me & the other half is on my BF, it's basically like one of those BFF pendants, a heart split in half and it says eternal love instead of best friends). I already have my next two planned out but am just waiting until I can spare some money to pay for them.
In the future I would love to travel around the world especially to Brazil, Kenya, Portugal, Spain, France, Ireland, Italy (again), Egypt, Japan and Australia. I'm not one of those ppl who likes to go to resorts and sit on beaches though so for me travelling is about experiencing different cultures, seeing historical places and meeting new people!


----------



## rbella (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 I will be 28 in October... Yes, we are old... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oooohh Susanne, you betta shut your mouth! I am the oldest fart on here!!!!

I am 35, I live in Houston, TX and am married to the most wonderful man in the whole wide world.

I am a Realtor and my husband owns his own company.  We have been together for 10 years and it still feels like the first date whenever we go out to dinner.  We cuddle, play and love all the time!!

I love to spend time with my niece and nephew (don't want my own kiddies).  I am addicted to "The King of Queens" and I love to read "girlie books" like the "Shopaholic's Series".

I have long blonde hair, blue eyes, and have become a bit large over the past few years so I have joined weight watchers.  Not that I am obese, just unhappy with my weight.  

I am extremely addicted to makeup which isn't shocking considering I have an addictive personality.  I used to smoke like a chimney, drink and abuse certain medications which will remain nameless!!!  (Hello Nyquil!!)

I am also addicted to Dr. Pepper.  I swear I would be able to quit crack easier than DP.  That is, if I was addicted to crack, but I might as well be.  I have to have at least 1-2 DP's per day.  If I don't, please don't come anywhere near me.

I have a cat named FiFi who I adore and rescued.  I love people, animals and shopping!!!!!  I also volunteer for the Humane Society, a school for autistic children and the Opera.

That's enough about me.....


----------



## KikiB (Jun 21, 2008)

My name is Katie, I'm barely 20, and I'm pretty boring when you think about it. I live at home with my parents just north of Seattle and I went to a high school where the sports teams suck but our jazz band is one of the top in the nation, in fact you could say internationally known. I never did that, although I was a Thespian, an Honour Bar one at that (the highest honour that a Thespian can earn without being voted on) and I did a lot of tech. Now, I won't go near a theatre. However I guess I'm still into some of it as I want to be a makeup artist. What can I say, MAC got me hooked!

As far as my makeup and clothing style goes, I am considered to be a bit funky. I would love to be able to wear hats and dresses and look like a proper lady, but I work retail where I do stock work (and showing your Britney, no matter if it is covered or not, is a BAD idea) and I have to walk a distance to my bus stop so the heels are out. I love the colours yellow, orange, and hot pink and by this time two weeks from now I WILL have a yellow trench. Probably the best thing about my face is my nostril stud-I got it done this past January after having wanted it for a good 6 years, and I had a good paycheck so I went to the best place here in Seattle and bam. 

Besides MAC and makeup in general, I have a few other obsessions. One is body products-I work at B&BW and I've developed a legitimate addiction but hey, it leaves my skin great and I smell amazing so there. My favourite thing from work would probably have to be the I'm In The Mood For Scrub or the Wild Honeysuckle ultimate silk lotion. Another thing I love is Victoria's Secret, partially spurred by working for my company. I have 12 Pink hoodies, 5 Pink everyday totes, at least 8 tees, a rolling suitcase, dog tags...you name it. Perfume in general is another obsession. While I do love my store's fragrances, I have to branch out. My next big purchase will be Rock 'n Rose Couture (and perhaps the original too) and my latest one was Dream Angels Desire, which is a mature fruity-floral. It has peony and freesia, two of my favourite flowers, so that's all that matters. I love reality TV, politics, royalty...if you were to ask my manager she would say that I'm just like an encyclopedia of random knowledge. I love nice things but I buy them at Nordstrom Rack-as a former coworker said, "Why pay full price for that when you can get it on sale?" I don't extend that to most of my makeup though...except Urban Decay (Ulta? You wanna send me a 20% off coupon? SOLD!)

If I had to grab 3 things to save in a fire, they would be my traincases, my laptop, and a stack of clothing that would be tossed into my suitcases along with all my underwear and bras. 

I used to be fluent, or near fluent, in French, and would love to get to the point of true fluency. My parents really pushed me to take French in school even though I wanted Spanish, and well what can I say...when you take French, it's like a little family almost. Reading it is tougher for me, I can't open up Paris Vogue and just understand everything. However I speak decently and with a good accent to boot!

Oh yeah, my final obsessions are the FitFlops. I know a lot of people hate them but wearing them at work I've noticed a significant difference in my legs...they have helped me tone up and lose weight. I just got my third pair!

I am single, I have never had a boyfriend...and I HATE it. I would pretty much do anything to have a boyfriend, except piercing private parts, eating shit/meat/etc., or killing myself. I did not even go to my high school prom because I was not asked and in my neck o' the woods, if you don't get asked and don't find a date, there's no reason for you to show up.


----------



## Ninjette (Jun 21, 2008)

I am SO bad at these kinda things, but it seems like fun so ill give it a try. :]
Hii im Courtney and im 16 (17 next month ^_^).
I live in North Florida and i will be in 12th grade when school starts again.
My high school is a school of technologies so i am in the cosmetology program. Im not studying to be one though, i am studying to get my Esthetician's licence.(only a couple more services and im there! yay!)

I have brown permed hair which is currently in Shreds, brown eyes, and i am an NW-43

I started doing makeup in 2004, and when i say makeup i mean horrible smeared black eyeliner *shudders*. I discovered MAC in 2006 and thats when the obsession began...lol
Before i started using MAC i couldnt do anything with eyeshadow. ANYTHING. MAC (along with various forums) helped me to blend, highlight, line, and everything else. I cant even imagine my life with out MAC. Im even called the "MAC whore" at school (jokingly of course).

My favorite tv shows are: Ghost Hunters, Paranormal State, A Haunting, Twilight Zone, Tales from the Dark Side, Beyond belief: Fact or fiction(before it was canceled), The Boondocks, Aqua Teen Hunger Force, and Futurama.

I would say i really have no defenite style. Jeans and converse and an Insane clown Posse shirt, or a tank are what you would usually find me in though.


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 21, 2008)

My name is Ashley, my nickname is Red...because i wear red all of the time, aong with red lipstick...
I am a freelance MUA, was working at a MAC Pro store in SF for 2 years, but I quit due to being pregnant.... 
I have been wearing make up since i was in 5th grade, and every day i went to school, my teacher would make me take it off...she kept make up removing towels in her deks for me, and i think it made me want to wear make up even more..hahaha...even though at the time, all i would wear was a little silver and a little black eye liner..
My style would be best described as Hip hopish... i love gold chains and rings, and PUMPS.. and i like to match them with skinny jeans (not anymore, i'm gonna start showing in a little!!) and a T that stands out.
I cant walk by a D&G store without buying something... I think that's a problem....it's a $$BIG$$$ problem...
I'm a girly girly, but my man is my bestfriend... 
Im hyper and witty, and a sarcastic smart ass... sometimes i dont mean to be mean, but it dosent seem that way to other people.


I'm an all around classy young lady, i carry myself like women did back in the 50's... oh yeah, i wish Elvis was my hubby... I was "stuck in the 50s" for a couple of years, but have slowly let it go...hAhah

BORN AND RAISED IN LONG BEACH.....BUT I FEEL IN LOVE WITH FRISCO..
THEY ONLY WAY I'LL LEAVE CALI IS IF THE PACIFIC OCEAN SWALLOWS IT...
now im going to knock on wood.!


----------



## MACForME (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Everyone..

Wow- this really is a great thread, a place we can all talk about ourselves without feeling like we are bragging! Outstanding..

I'm Lauryn,  I live in NJ, about 20 minutes from New York City.. Over 30 but haven't hit 40--YET. Thank god I use sunblock and moisturizer every day as to not show my age at all.

I've been a photographer for more than 20 years. I do makeup for my clients who request it. Most of my clients these days aside from bridal and glamour,  are Sports Entertainment personalities that you do see on TV. When I'm not photographing them, I'm usually doing ringside photography for multiple Sports Entertainment companies. Its a great job, but not my "day" job. When I'm not ringside, I'm employed by a large hospital system as an EMS Instructor and department admin. I volunteer with my local ambulance corps as well. 

I love video games, cooking ethnic foods and cooking shows, my hubby (who's a ring announcer in Sports Entertainment) and my kitty, who's very fat and very bad.. We've spoiled him. 

I get out as much as I can, whether its day trips or camping with friends.


----------



## bklynfemme (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm Alexis and I live in brooklyn, NY. I'm 25 and graduated from college a few years ago with a B.S in Anthropology and Environmental/public health. I had dreams of traveling to madagascar and studying ring tailed lemurs, and I still do, but for now I've decided to go back to school and pursue a career in nursing.

I work full time as an assistant at an investment bank firm in nyc, as well as being a full time student. I cherish my weekends and try to have as much fun as possible. I love nyc, but I'd love to get out of here for a bit.  I hope to move to Miami and travel around once I finish nursing school. Lately, I haven't had ANY time to play with makeup, but when I do I hope to start posting pics. I always find myself heartbroken and after always being in long term relationships, I've finally come to terms with accepting and loving my single life. Music is my true love, I'm a pianist and violinist, though I haven't picked up the violin in a quite some time. I listen to music all day, everyday, all genres, all the time. I also love makeup, fashion, creativtiy, art- warhol, basquait, and others, all forms of self expression, dancing, reading, individuality, working out, sarcasm, animals, tattoos, shoes, shopping, feeling sexy, good food, fine wine, and good friends. I wish I could live in leggings and a tshirt, and if it wasn't for work and going out on the weekends, I probably would. 

I first discovered mac in 2001, electric eel and oyster girl being my first ever items. I bought lipglass after lipglass and fell in love. Then realized that my poor college student ass couldn't afford it so I gave up buying it until about a year ago. I would love to become a MA and hopefully one day I will, when time permits. For now I find myself spending way TOO much money on all makeup. It's so worth it though


----------



## rosenbud (Jun 23, 2008)

Great thread!

Hi I'm Cara, mid 20's (yikes where did the years go), been with my man for 7 years and am currently a stay at home mom to ........a cat and 20 fish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I  am thinking of going back to college this year, not sure what I want to do yet, I was accepted on a make-up artistry course it is just 40 mins drive away and I'm still learning to drive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also I was told it is long long hours, I would never see my beloved hunk of a man so who knows.....I will prob end up doing something completly different like selling car parts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a jeans and trainers gal, the worst type of shopper I find it easy to walk away from and purchase and like to wait until the sales arrive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I read Tarot cards....and I don't worship satan, I even go to church on the odd occasion
The cards are like looking in a mirror and seeing all your inner emotions and feeling reflected back at you.
I love reading for people and providing them with clarity.
As well as MAC I love to collect different Tarot decks.

My brother went to school with Agnes Dean or Laura Hollins and she was so lovely and down to earth.

I would not be able to get through the week without meat, apples, pears, carrots and peas.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Big fan of Dexter, One Tree Hill, CSI.

I can't watch Horror films, I'm a real wimp and have nightmares....that goes for ghosty films too


----------



## andreacvbb (Jun 23, 2008)

hey gurls...

my name is andrea and i am 24 years old. I am from germany but i live in spain. I move alone for 2 years ago, only with a suitcase and 500€ (yes, i am proud of it;-)). I inmediately get a job as a saler in a shoeshop. After a year they offer me the job as shop manager,i didnt like the company and how they threat me, so now i am a shop manager in a german accessoires shop. Its called "bijou brigitte". They have 1.000 shops in europe and 3 in USA (florida),have buyed so much stuff since i am working there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)earrings, bracelets, necklaces......love accessoires...
I like my job, but i would like to be an mua.

I looooooveeeeeeeeeeeeeeee candies, ice cream and chocolateeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Vanilla ice-cream with baileys or chocolate ice-cream with mint liqueur
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



no noo,,,dont think bad about me...i nearly never
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 drink...

i am a huuuuge mac fan since 2 years.....here its so expensive, but my collection grows every month
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i live with my boyfriend, we are 1 year together and he is really cute. he always buy me something from mac
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i also love to paint, to cook, travel (i was in chile,usa,austria and spain(there is so much to see in this world) , listen to music and obviously SPEKTRA!

i was in tenneessee as an exchange student. THE BEST TIME IN MY LIFE!!! loveee it!!!

so yeah, thats me......sorry for the long post and for the bad english. Hope u enjoyed it!

see ya!!!!

big hug


----------



## SexyVixenSF (Jul 22, 2008)

The other side of me is a motorcycle addict...actually its more than an addiction...more than even an obcession...Dont think there is a word for it...

Ever since my first ride as a passenger I have wanted to get and ride my own. In the process of saving for my bike last year, my lost ID was used by a theiving little wench who was using someone elses stolen credit card...she'd give my ID to the cops...So my entire savings ($2,500 at the time) was put into the case to keep me out of jail. I took my next paycheck and took the basic riders course but spent that whole season depressed that I couldnt get my bike.
This year I am getting my bike. First off I will assume none of you know anything of bikes so I will say it is a sportbike. For those that do know bikes, its the 2008 Suzuki SV650SF (now you see where my SN comes from). This is the first year it is coming out fully faired on the dealership floor. I was going to buy it last year and buy the fairings and put them on myself since they were still only sold 1/2 fairing, but I am glad to know that I could get it the way I was going to make it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pretty much all my friends ride. Some of my friends stunt, some like to ride track and I have a few friends out of state that actually race (not professionally but semi-pro). For Xmas 2 of my friends made me a wash kit for my bike when I get it with sponges, shammies, chain lube...it was really sweet and personal!

I also love the outdoors. Camping, fishing, hunting, shooting. I am a tomboy girl for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but with my makeup is where I get REALLY girly!


----------



## jamie89 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm Jamie, I'm 19 years old and finished my freshman year of college where I am working to earn my BFA in Musical Theatre (that is assuming I don't get cut). The program is intense and stressful but I love it. My dream is to be on Broadway and spend my life and make a living doing what I love the most. I love to perform - act, sing, dance and watch performances. I love being involved in anything having to do with the performing arts. 

I love music more than anything and have played the piano and sung since I was a child. My favorite artists are Stevie Wonder (just saw him in concert...he is a god), Ella Fitzgerald, Billy Joel, Eva Cassidy, Christina Aguilera, Jamie Cullum, Jason Mraz, Michael Buble, John Legend, Natalie and Nat King Cole, Regina Spektor and more (of course all my musical theatre recordings!).

I love TV and movies too, ahaaaa I love to be lazy. My favorite shows are Jon and Kate Plus 8 (shhh), What Not To Wear, Sex and the City, Veronica Mars, The Soup. Favorite movies are Edward Scissorhands, Pan's Labyrinth, LOVE ME IF YOU DARE, Amelie, Once, Big Fish.

I'm Filipina and love to eat. Bwuaahahah chicken adobo please.

I love makeup, beauty and clothes. I love reading books, though I have less and less time to do that with school. I love to draw and paint. I have two older brothers and a mother and father who I love verrrry very much. I am still growing up and learning about myself and life.


----------



## pratbc (Jul 23, 2008)

My name is Patti and I am 28 years old.  I am a single mommy to my adorable soon to be 3 year old named Ricky.  He is my life!  
I have a bachelor's degree in criminal justice and just went back and finished my law degree (I had to drop out with one semester left because of my high risk pregnancy).  I am taking the BAR exam next week (cross your fingers for me) but what I truly would like to do is teach.  
My style is pretty much casual.  I do not have much money so whatever is cute and seriously marked down I consider buying.  I haven't really clothing shopped for myself in almost a year.  
Ever since I can remember, I have had a fondness for makeup and beauty.  I started my MAC addiction back in '95 when I was in high school.  I pretty much converted all of my friends to the brand.  Unfortunately, I have not been able to afford any MAC lately.  I have "indulged" in a few NYX products, which I was pleasantly surprised with.  Hopefully once I take my BAR exam and start working I will be able to start fueling my addiction once again!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 23, 2008)

Just thought I'd give this a whirl! Not quite sure what to write! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm Natalie, but most people call me NatNat. I'm 5ft 9 and I don't weigh a lot really, I'm quite small. Most people would say I'm really funny and quick witted but I also like to think I'm nice, caring, friendly etc as we all would. I'm a vegetarian - it's important to me, my favourite food is salad and my favourite drink is Red Bull. I live just outside the city of Chester, in the NW of England. I live with my parents and my younger sister, Sylvie. I am currently single because my ex boyfriend cheated on me and obviously I left him pretty sharpish. I currently attend 6th form college and am studying A levels in geography, business studies and chemistry. I'm currently looking at universities with a view to doing a course in Forensic Science. I'd like to find a university that does a year of study in America too. I don't have a job due to illness, I just can't work at the moment it's not safe, but I used to work checkouts at the supermarket, Sainsburys.

I'm in the process of learning to drive, not passed my test yet but getting my car in a few weeks (Citroen or Peugeot a small one!) so practicing will be taking up most of my time! Other than that I really love sports - I got to the gym for 3 hours a week and I'm also a cheerleader from a British American football team called the Chester Romans, which I am very passionate about right now. We cheer at games and also do competitions. BCA 19th International Championships at the weekend and I am nervous. I do like to socialise a lot too, whether it be with my squad or friends.

I also really like music - I prefer piano based stuff ha ha (my favourite artists, both of whom I know are Delta Goodrem and Lucie Silvas, google them!) but I also enjoy some rock (Evanescence, Within Temptation style) and lots of dance music too. Tele is something else I enjoy, my favourite programme is ER, I'm so obsessed it's quite scary. Have so much ER stuff and I've been to the set in Burbank, LA like 3 times now. I also really used to like Buffy. Favourite films are Girl, Interrupted, Oxygen and American Pie. Don't really read much apart from Postsecret books and Heat magazine.

Obviously like lots of girly things too, MAC mainly. But also clothes, bling and shopping in general. I like high street brands like Topshop, River Island, Zara, FCUK, Abercrombie, VS, Primp and designer brands (when I can afford them!) Louis Vuitton (love my Speedy 30), Gucci, Fendi, Dior, KJL, Marc Jacobs, Juicy etc. 

Other than that random facts include I have 4 piercings, a cat named Missoni Cloud Bear, 14 guinea pigs, have been to almost 300 concerts, really like Barbie and really love travelling to America, Australia and NZ. I go to the US every year and to Disneyworld Florida every year (would love to work there just for a short time). I'm also going to live in US, Aus and NZ for a year across 2009/2010 which is probably the most exciting thing for me right now.

That's about it, I'm sure I'll add anything I missed out.


----------

